

PayPal to take on Square with lower fees and spiffy blue design - gabaix
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/14/paypal-to-take-on-square-with-lower-fees-and-spiffy-blue-design/

======
alexiswilliams
I ordered the Square device and haven't used it once. I understand that
merchants find it very useful. I am wondering if getting a free device is
enough to block PayPal machine.

